# Wizards Alternate Jerseys 06-07 season



## New Jazzy Nets (Jan 25, 2006)




----------



## billfindlay10 (Jan 24, 2003)

Those suck!


----------



## NOBLE (Apr 10, 2005)

Crap.


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

They looks hideous.


----------



## afireinside (Jan 8, 2004)

Wow, is that official? That's the ugliest thing I have ever seen.


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

LOL....Yeah they are ugly, they betta not make those official....uke:


----------



## K-Dub (Jun 26, 2005)

:jawdrop: I thought the Bulls retro was bad...


----------



## nextstar1019 (Sep 2, 2006)

they're weird
but i dont know if i like them or not
in some ways they're bad, and in some ways they're cool


----------



## JoeOtter15 (Apr 22, 2005)

i actualy think there kind of cool


----------



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

This is just so not NBA.


----------



## 9diamonds (Apr 12, 2006)

R u serious?? Is this really their alternate jerseys?


----------



## o.iatlhawksfan (Mar 3, 2006)

they are hideous!!!!


----------



## MrkLrn13 (Mar 1, 2006)

I actually like those...kind of. I like the color combination they used.


----------



## MacDanny 6 (Jun 7, 2002)

I hope this doesn't start a trend of mismatching colors. It started with the Bulls, now the Wizards, don't tell me every team is going to get one


----------



## BCH (Jun 25, 2002)

Don't know why, but I kind of like them too.


----------



## One on One (Dec 12, 2004)

Sweet...these are the bronze jerseys I have been waiting for!!!


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

One on One said:


> Sweet...these are the bronze jerseys I have been waiting for!!!


Why, you've been dying to play basketball dressed like a Duracell battery?


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

those look really dumb. speedythief's duracell battery remark was right on. :wink:


----------



## Jermaniac Fan (Jul 27, 2003)

I hope they won't use that damn ugly jersey at any game i'll be watchin!


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

They make me want to throw up, badly..


----------



## afireinside (Jan 8, 2004)

They almost got it right. A little lighter shade of gold and no stars on the shoulders.


----------



## byrondarnell66 (Jul 18, 2004)

Arenas with the tech for not having his jersey tucked in. Their ok I guess, still like the Baltimore Bullets alternates from the 04-05 season better though.


----------



## One on One (Dec 12, 2004)

I still love these jerseys, although they look kinda like Georgia Tech.


----------

